# The Tube Girls Arrive....



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The first ad for these girls was put up on March 28th with the Caveat that they had to be gone by March 31st...since she was moving. 

I contacted her and arranged to get the girls on the Friday, after a few emails back and forth she stopped responding. Two months later, another ad was put up, she HAD to rehome them since she was moving again...and now she couldn't afford to care for them. 

We emailed again, and I found out that she had thrown out their cage a week prior because of rust. She had kept them in a box but they chewed out :doh:, then she had them living in a tube. Tube?? We all wracked our brains trying to figure out what tube could you possibly keep a rat in? Well she gave me the tube in a bag with them. 









It took me 3 weeks to finally get these girls out of there.

They are young, small girls, but if you look really close you do see the signs of age (they are supposed to be over 2). But those **** big bright eyes keep confusing you and drawing your eye away from their stance, flat feet, etc. ;D

Really unsure of everything...Peony would slink around on the ground, with her legs splayed...and Posie just kept an eye on everything

Here you can see Posie's age a little









And here you see Peony's a bit more

















and Posie just kept on the alert









Posie figured out Ensure fast but Peony needed a finger first








then I lured her to the dish...you can see how skinny she really is









Their pretty pics










Peony's eyes are much more relaxed here, in fact she was boggling for us after the Ensure 










But the ladies got tired really quick...I guess it had been a long day for them.

























So I put them to bed. :-*


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

urgh, people... seriously... glad you got them out of there. hopefully their posture issues sort themselves out. does posie's face have bald patches or is the camera playing tricks on me?

peony's color and markings are absolutely beautiful, can you mail her over to me in bc?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> urgh, people... seriously... glad you got them out of there. hopefully their posture issues sort themselves out. does posie's face have bald patches or is the camera playing tricks on me?
> 
> peony's color and markings are absolutely beautiful, can you mail her over to me in bc?


HAHAHA I'll ask Peony how she feels about Canada Post  Peony is a very bright cinnamon  Posie has barbered cheeks from Peony (Peony also has barbered forelegs)..boredom and stress possibly?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hahaha, ask anyone how they feel about canada post and they'll tell you a thing or two 

i would probably pull my own hair out if i was stuck in a tube, too. poor girls. how old do you think they are?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> hahaha, ask anyone how they feel about canada post and they'll tell you a thing or two
> 
> i would probably pull my own hair out if i was stuck in a tube, too. poor girls. how old do you think they are?


Around 2. According to the girl shes had them for 2 years...


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

...i'm sorry, she put them in a tube?! ???
I saw this earlier and I haven't been able to get my head around why someone would do that.
Thoroughly confused.
Poor things. How are they coping with there new tubeless life?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pretty good, they are on my computer desk right now...still a bit unsure but figuring it out...they are Processing


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Ooh, peony's really pretty! I'm glad you got them out of there..

And what the bleep, you showed a pic of the so called 'tube' they were in and I still can't understand how that worked.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

How did they survive living in a tube?!

Unbelievable.

They are very pretty little girls, though, and they have a good home with you!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

such cute girls! I do admit that I'm wishing i could steal them both xD


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

I'm kind of speechless about the tube. I don't understand how that would have worked or how they could have tolerated it. They are beautiful though. I love the sleeping pictures, sooo precious


----------

